# [SOLVED] ATT iPhone 3gs



## Skuddbuster (Dec 3, 2006)

Can an ATT Iphone 3gs 16gig be made to work on a Verizon Network? I recently changed to Verizon, and have an iPhone 3gs and if I can make it work instead of getting a Verizon iPhone I would. Any info would help! Thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ATT iPhone 3gs*

no it cannot. You will need the verizon iphone see the following for the technical details

CDMA vs. UMTS: What's the Difference Between AT&T and Verizon's 3G Networks?


----------



## Skuddbuster (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ATT iPhone 3gs*

Thanks! Consider the post resolved!


----------

